# Nose Art



## jhamlin (May 19, 2005)

Anyone with nose art shots from warbirds please feel free to add them


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 19, 2005)

Nice shots 8)

Heres a P-38


----------



## trackend (May 19, 2005)

Duxford


----------



## Aggie08 (Jun 9, 2005)

cool stuff


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 8, 2005)

Here's two photos I took earlier this year.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 8, 2005)

i like that top yak one............


----------

